# Nicest Thing Anyone Has Said



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmm... Everyone always tells me or my mom how beautiful my mare is. My trainer thinks we should breed her instead of my other mare haha.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Lynn Palm said I was a pretty rider n__n That was a pretty big compliment in my book. My instructor from waaay back when loved Cowboy, despite his attitude. And everyone has loved the sorrel colt we brought home, despite the fact he was a mess they can't stop saying how 'pretty' he is. It's like "His shoulder's ripped open and he's underweight and shaggy from winter"... But he'll be a smexy boy when he's in his summer prime.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

At my last show, which was only my second show, I was jumping Love Story. I t was her first show, so I wasnt to sure how she'd behave. But that day she gave me four clear rounds and a fourth place . My instructers told me I jumped her beautifully and that they couldnt hane been more proud of me. *blush*


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm.
I never really got a lot of compliments, since I always stayed a bit of a Greenie 

I guess saying that I've improved a lot already, in just 3 lessons, is my best!
It makes me want to be able to ride again even more! :-D


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

hmm...well, when I used to take lessons my instructor told me I was a natural and moved me up to the next level in 2 wks.:smile: *blush*


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know if this counts but it's kind of related to my horse that I used to own. I made a bronze sculpture of my horse for my sculpture class that everyone really liked. I got a lot of compliments on it but there's one that I will always remember. We had a final critique at the end of class, of all the work we did for the semester. One woman in the class is a professional potter. When it was my turn and the were critiquing my horse she that from looking at it she could tell how much I love horses and it was like the sculpture was a piece of my soul.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I've had compliments that I rode really well, or that the horse is looking really pretty but by far the biggest and most meaningful compliment I've had was when I had a complete stranger walk up to me when I was just grooming Ricky at a show and said 'You can tell that horse loves you a lot. Its just the way he looks at you and follows you.' She'd seen me lungeing him and she was just amazed at his behavior. That melted my heart into butter to hear someone say that.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

"Well sat."

Hahaha, but no, my instructor at PC Camp said i was a really nice rider and had a very good position. ( I was very chuffed. And i've been told that Dougal is very well put together and should make a cracking pony one day. Ah, big headedness. But everyone is allowed to be proud of themselves every once in a while, yes?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

This from the same FEI judge, on different occasions 
First of all I was riding a schoolmaster in an FEI Juniors test 7 years ago. Forgot what I was doing halfway through and ended up missing a flying change and got my first goose-egg! At the bottom of the test he commented how lovely the test was, and that it was the best one he'd judged all weekend, despite the mistakes.
Then with my boy last year he was doing a clinic after a show and made some comment about how my horse was "one of the only dressage horses" at the show. It was a national level dressage show.
Another FEI judge said about my horse "whatever you paid for him, it was worth it".
An international horse broker said about my horse "I couldn't have found a horse like that in Europe for 4x what you paid"
And from an international rider/clinician "If you ever need to sell that horse, I've already got a waiting list"
And from a notoriously tough FEI judge I got a 70% an "8" on rider in collectives and a comment about a good horse/rider team, and a capable rider that understands collection.
Best test ever was in '08 getting "7" all down the page from an FEI judge and a comment at the end saying "nice, well ridden test, lovely horse"
etc...
Judges like my horse


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I was riding a very green mare in her first dressage show. She freaked at the ring/indoor/show atmosphere. I ended up riding with one hand (pretty danged accurately, too) and just patted the neck with the other for the whole test. It helped keep her calmer. I figured to heck with the remarks, I just wanted to give her a decent experience. Walter Zettl was the judge. When I got the test back, the score on my position was an 8 and the comment was "nicely ridden". It was so nice to see that the judge valued a green horse's experience over a pretty performance, too.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

The nicest compliment I've had related to horses was from my 4-H leader. I took on the project of my horse, Hunter, when he was 3. He was very wild and green because he had been ignored for quite a while. His owner pooped out on him. Well, shortly after I started riding him he did a complete turnaround. My leader was amazed and so happy and said "I wish every young horse could spend a few weeks with you. You are so calm and patient. That's what young ones need." That really touched me.  Made me feel great.


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay....Well, I had terrible "riding-education"... Shortly after I started to really steer the horse in trot that he trotted where I told him to trot D) I joined one club and I was put into group of good riders-cantering, galloping, jumping, horses WORKING from behind...and my trainer didn't listen to me when I tol him I cannot do this... After about half a year, we had lesson...I rode a way old mare, on sight really not for riding... But I was surprised that she accepted the aids quite well... I was cantering with her on the large circle, new trainer was in the centre... And she told me exactly what do do..."legs..seat, inner rein-playing, outside rein, hold, offer the rein, offer contact, still legs, seat, playing,...."... etc... And after 10 minutes or so (we changed the direction few times, of course!) Trainer told me "Now, do you fell that? Look, she is working from behind. She carries herself pretty well" That was amazing! I felt really exhilariously!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The nicest thing I was ever told about my horse..... Well, after I got Rocket I was told that he was just broken to the saddle and had no idea what a canter was so cantering the first time out was a bad idea. So I waited until about the 4th ride on him and i decided let's try to canter, after going through the nice and smooth Rack I finally got him to canter. After that ride I got on him bareback and by then my RI was talking to Rocket's owner on the phone and I heard her say, "He's doing really good, right now she's riding him bareback. i know! I'm surprised too." I was thinking "Yes! Goal accomplished!"
The next compliment I got was also for Rocket. I had him in the very beginning stages of western, so basically the neck reining and going at a western pace. And I decided that it was time to try his canter out. The next comment I heard was, "Beautiful, absolutely gorgeous! You're doing so well with him, he looks awesome!" that came from one of the many horse owners at the barn, she had stopped in to see one of her horses and had just happened to stop and watch.
I've gotten a couple of compliments with Razz, one of them was my very first show on her when an old couple walked by and stopped to look at her and the man said, "Wow, look at that horse she's gorgeous."
The last compliment I got was under horrible circumstances. I had just had a really bad ride and Razz had freaked out over something and the judge had pulled me into the center. After the class she came up to me and said, "You have a beautiful horse, she's a gorgeous mover, and obviously strong willed, you just have to keep your hands down and get her to settle down."
My favorite compliment is a tie between Rocket's western training and the judge's words on Razz.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, the vet recently told me that my 20 year old mare was in excellent shape and should easily live another 12 - 15 years. That made me happy.

Out on the trails, when all hell breaks loose, quite a few in the trail club all want to "tuck into" my mare. She's very sure and steady. 

Leading a trail ride this summer with my gelding Walka (I raised and trained him) I got several compliments on his behavior on the trail. This was probably due to the fact that I ride him on a very loose rein and he checks his speed according to my seat. Matter of fact my 85 year old friend, Earl, declared "Tess, he's a good horse." High praise indeed! :wink:

He also has a crooked face due to a birth defect, and my vet said last time he was out, that his face looked straighter! That made me laugh. It really does grow on you! :lol: 

Compliment for me, recently, a lady who I respect a great deal watched me work a friends sassy little mare in the round pen. Was told I had great timing and feel. Asked me to work one of her horses. That made my heart sing!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

At one of my last shows of the past summer with Rainy, we were in a halter class and she was being an absolute COW. Wouldn't trot in hand, even though she's usually fine with it, and then won't square up, when she did, she'd shift around and lean on one leg, or try to walk away. Then, when it was our turn to approach the judge, she wouldn't move. Finally, red-faced, I get her to the judge. As the judge circles us, I realize Rainy has somehow gotten sawdust and hay in her tail, which I didn't notice before class. Totally my fault, and totally embarassing. So we get out of the class, Rainy putting on the barks the entire time, acting up, making me look really stupid. I was not happy at all, and slowly was starting to cry. I know, I'm lame. But I was frustrated and angry with myself for not checking her tail. So I put Rainy in the stall, and just kinda fumble my way towards everyone. My instructor pulls me aside and says, "I know that wasn't the greatest class, but I just thought you should know, a lady came over to me and told me that Rainy was the prettiest horse out there, out of all the horses on the fairgrounds." I was stunned. Then, she goes on to say, "And that you handled her misbehavior very well and she couldn't wait to see you two in the riding classes."
Greatest thing ever.  Easily made my day.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I am not really suree.. Wel one time during a lesson my instructor told me a few things. (this was in front of everyone in the class) She told me i have improved so much. How great of i rider i have become. Also how great of a horse i have. She even told me that when i go to college that i HAVE to let Sonny stay at the barn and be a lesson horse. I found it funny and that was my plan anyway. It made my day. Also my first jumping show. Was a great experence because i did great but i never placed that show after placing every show before that. She told me how great of an attitude i have and that its a great example for the other girls. I never gave up after she said that to me. After the season was done i was gifted the "Most improved english rider" trophy. Which made me extremely happy. My hard work is obviously showing to my instructor. Next show season Look Out because i will be in the jumping ring!


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

Probably the highest praise I have is the fact Mark Todd, Bill Noble and Malcom Maytom ALL think I am doing everything with Tai perfectly - they wouldn't change a thing. They all gave him high praise and said he will go very far IN MY HANDS. They all agree that I have good feel and sensitivity but am an aggressive rider when needed.
The vet was out gelding a colt at work yesterday, he has a notoriously nasty personality and nothing is ever good enough but he is a brilliant vet so we only use him. Yesterday he told my boss it was great that she finally had someone working for her that knew what they were doing. He was impressed I could hold down a 17hh colt


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I was riding in the indoor ring while someone else was working their horse, and she watched us trotting around and observed, "Your horse looks she like she has a very smooth trot."

She doesn't. At all. So I guess that's a huge compliment when you can make it look smooth and easy to sit.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been told ever since I started riding from strangers and my trainers that I have a near perfect seat. *shrug* It isn't a taught thing so I guess it is just natural.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't show or anything, just trail ride. I loved it when one of the guys we ride with couldn't believe how easily I could pull myself up into the saddle. I guess his wife has to have help. He kept going on about "how strong I was for a little thing". Made me chuckle.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me... It was a few weeks ago. At the ranch I'm at there are alot of old cowboys. I tend to get along with them very well. I'm not quite sure why, but we always seem to just find eacother. One of my friends thinks it's rather funny. 

Anyways, theres this one cowboy that I really look up to. He's maybe in his late fifties, early sixties, and his horse a few down from mine. He's very quiet and rarely talks but he gives great advice and has always went out of his way to help me. One day I was really struggling with Cricket and I was even considering walking away from her even though I know I couldn't/wouldn't. The thought crossed my mind. I kept with her for as long as it took to get the job done, and we ended on a good note. As I was walking back to the corral, still feeling rather discouraged, he was walking out to his truck and he stopped to say hello. He asked me how my ride was, and I explained to him how horrible it was, and I even thought about giving up but I decided that I couldn't do that. 

He told me that he was proud of me and that he never had daughters, but if he did he would want one as strong as I was. 

Lol. I'm not sure why that made me so happy, but it really brightened my day.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

This guy that boards where I do, the only other western rider, said my horse looks like a horse you'd want to spend allllllll day on!  It's true too, he's an angel, and a lot better mover than most!
When I was showing I got a few offers to buy my old show mare, which was heartbreaking at the time cause my mom would always start the "We should sell her and get you a better horse" speech after getting their number, but now it flatters me. She was dead broke cause of how much time I spent with her, and she tried hard for me, and people saw that. She wasn't the most gorgeous thing in the world...


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I went to a show and the judge said so herself that Sunny was the best "backer-upper" that she'd ever seen


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

hmm... I've had several...

Well, Buck Davidson (international eventer) said that my horse was very talented and could take me very far and his first reaction when she jumped was "****!". That pretty much summed it up 

I've had stallion owners beg to breed their stallion to my other mare Demi which is a huge compliment because their stallions are unbelievably high quality!

When I competed Ginisee, I had Phillip Dutton (another international eventer) say "she takes care of you. That's the mark of a fantastic horse."


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well me and my horse don't get out to often. as all i do is pleasure riding and trail riding and such. but the old cowboys love how i can always manage to keep up with them.

and also i've had several offers on my horse. which always flatters anyone. since i hear alot of the times that she is ugly. and she does have her bronco fits. but still people would still love to own her = )


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

They say i have a natural seat, yes!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ive had weird experiances in this field...
once i was riding Leo (gone now ) and doing fine and my friend was riding Lester (now 22 and still bouncing), she was doing ok with him i think but my instructer kept comenting on how he wasnt going forward or round enough. so he swapped us... about 10 mins after that he said 'now that's how Lester needs to be ridden', bit tight, i know, but that is how my instructer is.
Ive also been told, by various people that i ride 'beautifully' and 'quietly'. im only 17 and this is by people 20+ years older that me. I always think thats nice although makes me blush 0_0


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Every judge/trainer says I have an amazing seat and that I absorb things very quick. And I also got a comment from some big name judge that My horse and I make a beautiful pair *blushes*.


----------

